# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [AEG] Κουζίνες / Μόνωση φούρνου - ανακύκλωση μονωτικού

## aktis

Έχω διαλύσει μια παλιά κουζίνα AEG 10-15  ετών  και κάνοντας την ανταλλακτικά και μικρά κομμάτια  
έφτασα στην μόνωση του φούρνου , είναι μονωτικό σε ίνες 2 εκατοστά περίπου  με τελείωμα φύλλο αλουμινόχαρτο .
Τι υλικό είναι αυτό   ( υαλοβάμβακας , πετροβάμβακας κλπ )  ; Θέλει ειδική ανακύκλωση ; 
Εχω την εντύπωση οτι το γύρω γύρω είναι διαφορετικό χρώμα από το πίσω , αλλά μπορεί να οφείλεται και στη βρώμα ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ο υαλοβάμβακας συνήθως κίτρινο χρώμα και ο πετροβάμβακας πιο σκούρος.
Από οπτική εμπειρία που έχω σε ανακυκλωτικές , τις κουζίνες τις πρεσσάρουν και τις κάνουν κύβους μαζί με την μόνωση . (και λογικά πάνε κατευθείαν στο χυτήριο)

----------


## klik

> Από οπτική εμπειρία που έχω σε ανακυκλωτικές , τις κουζίνες τις πρεσσάρουν και τις κάνουν κύβους μαζί με την μόνωση . (και λογικά πάνε κατευθείαν στο χυτήριο)


Και στα αυτοκίνητα, αυτο βλεπω να στμβαινει! Τα πλαστικα δεν θεωρούνται επικίνδυνα για να αφαιρεθουν;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν τους πρεσσαρισμένους κύβους που φεύγουν από τις ανακυκλωτικές αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι δεν συμφέρει σε "εργατοώρες" για να ξεχωρίσουν τα διάφορα μέρη (μεταλλικά και μη) από απλούς εργάτες.

Φαντάζομαι όλοι αυτοί οι κύβοι τεμαχίζονται κατόπιν με shredder μηχανές και όπως μετακινούνται σε ταινίες γίνεται αργότερα η διαλογή των υλικών (π.χ. για τα σιδηρούχα μέταλλα συλλογή με μαγνήτες ) . 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh8j_N0OUSE

Αυτού του είδους "ανακύκλωση" για μένα είναι βλακώδης και υποκριτική . Εθελοτυφλούμε στην υπαιτιότητα κατασκευαστών (σε σύγκριση με παλιότερες τακτικές όπου υπήρχαν διαθέσιμα πάντα ανταλλακτικά για να διατηρήσεις περισσότερο ότι κατέχεις )
Στο παραπάνω βίντεο στο 7ο λεπτό αφού τσάκισε το όχημα η μπουλντόζα , βλέπουμε τα φλας του οχήματος να λειτουργούν (άρα ανακύκλωση μαζί με την μπαταρία και τα ζουμιά της ?)  :Lol: 
Με λίγα λόγια όλος ο πλανήτης και η ανθρωπότητα είναι ένας υποκριτικός πανίβλακας.

----------

